# Need specific GPS numbers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I need some specific GPS numbers. I know some of you have the conversion function to turn the TRS into a GPS numbers. I need the GPS numbers for a spot in the platbook Muskegon County, Montague/Whitehall page.

T12N, R17W, Sec 14. What are the GPS numbers for the smack middle of the Section 14?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Tom 

What you trying to do, pin point my duck blind. I hope I get to wake you up in the morning.

Tom


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Hotwired might know of a site that you can get on to transfer the gps cord. around. I went on it once and it turned my gps from min/sec to td's and there was other options. I don't have the site anymore.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

There is a way the location can be converted, I lost the book in a house fire.

Give a few compunerds some time and you'll get an answer.

I think you can program your calculator to do the job if you have a Hewlet Packard.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Multibeard, The point I'm after is exactly 40-acres E from the NE corner post of the property you hunt on. Norm's corner marker is missing because the government surveyers long ago never put that benchmark in the swamp (too lazy). Norm is requesting that the County surveyers finally put that benchmark in place. 

The point I'm after (steel stake) was deliberately buried by a previous landowner when he found out he didn't own the property where he wanted to violate deer (mine and the adjacent farm). He wouldn't tell me where he pounded the stake in and then covered the stake. His family was hunting all of the neighbors' lands illegally. Then he was killed in an auto accident, and now no one knows where the stake is. All I need is close GPS numbers and a metal detector should find the stake.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I was looking for something simpler than this site.

GPS Conversion Formula's 
http://www.calsign.com/mining/GPSconvert.htm


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the site though.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try playing with this. http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

HR,
Try this point and see if it makes sense. N43.43666 W86.30477. This is 
Lat/Lon hddd.ddddd degree on your GPS. I looked on topo and went to the correct area on map.

For WGS84 format its N43 26.200 W86 18.283


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thta wasn't me that opened the Duck season 10 minutes early this am

It is too bad uncle Bill isn't still alive. He could probably show you where all the boundries and corners are in the swamp.

I think I figured out who you are talking about burring the stake. You can't go by the Muskegon County Equalizations layouts on the aerials for property boundries because they don't even match the roads. Kind of makes me wonder where Norms west boundry actually is.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A week ago the sea lamprey survey boys from the Ludington Biological Station surveyed my small creek for sea lamprey. The White River is up for treatment next year. They started at Weesies Road and using their GPS immediately noticed the creek did not follow the map at all. It is true the plat books and the county maps are only close at best and often misleading.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have seen a map somewhere that shows a creek on my property. Sure wish it was true as I would love to sell it for water front property.

As far a plat books and regular maps they aren't that accurate from what I have fouund as to streams.

The geological survery maps aren't much better. In Hart twnsp of Oceana county the are way off. The feeders into the Hufftile creek are so messed up it is pathetic. Maybe it was the same guys that didn't put the marker in the swamp down there. It is in an awful swamp.

One of the feeders is show entering the Huftile 1/4 mile below where it actually does and that spot is an entirely different feeder.

I have a lot of doubts about the new surveying technology as with it I lost 4 1/2 foot off the back of my property. The old stake was put in with chains on totally flat land and they new survery says an actual measurement is that far off??????


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Why don't you just use your gps . If you have 2 corner post , 3 would be better. We found our two back corners on our 40 this way. It would seem feasible that you could find the corner close enough to use your metal detector?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Don't know if you figured it out or not, but if you mark 1 corner (of the 40) that you know (or at least are very close) and assuming it is a square 40, you can find the other corners like this:

A square 40 acres is 1/4 mile by 1/4 mile is 1320 feet square. Put your unit in simulation mode and select that corner. Move your cursor straight east, west, south or north exactly 1320 feet and then save that waypoint. Measure all corners from the original waypoint--you can get 2 corners at 90 degrees. The last corner can be figured by moving the cursor at a 45 degree angle and using Pathagoreans (sp) theorm: 1320 squared + 1320 squared and take the square root of that (1866.76 feet = 1867 feet). I did this and got to within 15 feet of each corner. It will give you a starting point anyhow.

Steve


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks everyone for your help. With a MapTech topo and distance tool I've got GPS numbers close enough to play with the metal detector to find the steel stake that is supposed to be just under the surface of the ground.


----------

